# DIY USB/Bluetooth PDIM install on 2013 LS



## cruzeLTZ2012 (Mar 29, 2020)

RedShirt2 said:


> First actual post, (I'd be happy to be shown a way to search existing posts - I don't get anywhere searching on this forum!)
> 
> I have 2013 Cruze LS. I've just discovered today after opening up the panels, it does not have an existing PDIM for me to replace.
> 
> ...



Hello, i believe that I am looking at the same issue with 2012 Cruze LTZ. Did you ever figure this issue out?


----------

